# New England breeders



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Rockporters breeder is New England...I can't remember the breeders name off the top of my head though >.<

then down in PA theres a ton of breeders if you're willing to drive that far

Retniw (Red/apricot) - Haven't met any of her dogs
Farleys D (Red/Apricot) - Terry is a joy to talk too, and he is more than willing to speak to anyone and answer any questions
Whisperwind (White/Silver) I've met a Whisperwind boy and he is absolutely stunnning!! And his personality is to die for

then in Ontario Canada (again not sure how far you're willing to drive or if you'd consider shipping)

Bibelot (silvers) - Theres a few members that have Bibelot dogs here, Cherie(Arreau) and Vibrant and from what they say they all have stunning personalities 
Arreau (Reds) - Cherie is a member here and she breeds stunning reds, as Plumcrazy and Trillium can attest too 

I hope you find an awesome breeder, that gives you exactly what you want!


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

*New England Breeders*

A good place to start is at the MA website: I think it is Poodle Club of Massachusetts. They have a directory of breeders etc. I spoke with a lot of the breeders about 7 years ago when I got my first Standard. The site lists what colors they each breed, so you can rule out some if you want a specific color.
Mary


----------



## dei (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.....Wow, I just looked at Arreaus web-site. Those are some beautiful Red standards! 
We had not considered shipping but it may be something to look into with the right breeder. It's a little stressful because it feels almost like a gamble as to what type of personality you end up with, hence the importance of a good breeder to work with I guess.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Keithsomething already mentioned this one, but Whisperwind Poodles in PA is great. My sister has a one year old blue standard from her and she is an absolute doll. Sweet and kind and playful and clever. Not mean bone in her body. And she is absolutely gorgeous. Everyone who meets her falls in love. People driving past them on walks have literally stopped in their tracks and offered to take her off their hands. Hah! It'll be a bit of a drive for you, I know, but totally worh it.

Whisperwind Standard Poodles


----------

